# NCD! Finally EVERY Stephen King Book In...



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 19, 2011)

First Edition bitches!




 
New Collection Day.


----------



## Phil-Centralia (Aug 19, 2011)

Steven King, inspiring as ever!

My father is huge fan o SK as well!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 19, 2011)

Phil-Centralia said:


> Steven King, inspiring as ever!
> 
> My father is huge fan o SK as well!


I'm such a huge fan! Kudos to my Grandma who gave me all of these. My Family is too good to me


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## beneharris (Aug 20, 2011)

awesome. quite the collection!


----------



## ILuvPillows (Aug 20, 2011)

Roland Deschain would be proud.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 20, 2011)

You sure that's every one? I have the same collection, but mine looks bigger. Maybe it's the way I display them. And dote over them. And check to see if the signatures are still there. And dust them obsessively. And freak out if people touch them...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 20, 2011)

How many BKPs is that?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 20, 2011)

Although I do feel that sometimes the default setting of SK is "Evil in a small town in America" (which was fine until overdone) when he's on....._he's seriously on_. One of my favorites


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 20, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> You sure that's every one? I have the same collection, but mine looks bigger. Maybe it's the way I display them. And dote over them. And check to see if the signatures are still there. And dust them obsessively. And freak out if people touch them...


 Probably the way you display them, The only one I am missing is his Non-fiction Novel. ( Which my Grandma has). She said I'll get it when she dies. In that Case. It's a book I hope I *NEVER* get. I love her too much.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 20, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Probably the way you display them, The only one I am missing is his Non-fiction Novel. ( Which my Grandma has). She said I'll get it when she dies. In that Case. It's a book I hope I *NEVER* get. I love her too much.



Yeah, I double checked and we've got the same ones. NOW GET'EM SIGNED!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 20, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Yeah, I double checked and we've got the same ones. NOW GET'EM SIGNED!


. Plus my friend asked to borrow some. I said " NO way in Hell. No one but family touches these. They are in MINT and I mean MINT condition. Only a select few have some wear." If someone touches them, They're getting their head up their dads ass, and moms head up their ass. ( Hancock movie reference )


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 20, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> . Plus my friend asked to borrow some. I said " NO way in Hell. No one but family touches these. They are in MINT and I mean MINT condition. Only a select few have some wear." If someone touches them, They're getting their head up their dads ass, and moms head up their ass. ( Hancock movie reference )



I guard mine shirtless, wielding a machete. Perhaps, had I not gotten them all signed, I would be far less paranoid.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 20, 2011)

Very cool collection, I prefer my books to look like the well read tomes they are though.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 21, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I guard mine shirtless, wielding a machete. Perhaps, had I not gotten them all signed, I would be far less paranoid.


Maybe mine are signed  .


----------



## MFB (Aug 21, 2011)

I see no Dark Tower(s)?


----------



## ry_z (Aug 21, 2011)

MFB said:


> I see no Dark Tower(s)?



There are at least two there.


----------



## isispelican (Aug 21, 2011)

very nice! stephen king rules!


----------



## MFB (Aug 21, 2011)

ry_z said:


> There are at least two there.



Well I spotted Wolves of Calla now that I'm not posting from my iPhone, but the other one eludes me. As well as that still leaving the other 5 from the series missing, therefore not EVERY Stephen King book


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 21, 2011)

MFB said:


> Well I spotted Wolves of Calla now that I'm not posting from my iPhone, but the other one eludes me. As well as that still leaving the other 5 from the series missing, therefore not EVERY Stephen King book


Pictures may be blury, but that's everyone of them excluding his non-fiction novel.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Aug 25, 2011)

I beleive I see all the gunslingers. I had to view the pic on Photobucket though. My favorite thing is how the gunslinger novels tied in ALMOST every one of his other novels. Especially the way it tied in IT and hearts in atlantis. Good stuff. I have all of The Dark Tower series but I do envy you sir.  lol


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 25, 2011)

nothingleft09 said:


> I beleive I see all the gunslingers. I had to view the pic on Photobucket though. My favorite thing is how the gunslinger novels tied in ALMOST every one of his other novels. Especially the way it tied in IT and hearts in atlantis. Good stuff. I have all of The Dark Tower series but I do envy you sir.  lol


Yeah man! all first edish!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 25, 2011)

you bastard!! I have 30 S.K books in my collection and just 2 or 3 of them are first edition (in spanish) congrats man.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 25, 2011)

MaKo´s Tethan;2634941 said:


> you bastard!! I have 30 S.K books in my collection and just 2 or 3 of them are first edition (in spanish) congrats man.


I love S.K So this is a life accomplishment for me. and nice! Glad to see more fans of his on here.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Aug 26, 2011)

my GF has the same collection, only she has every book in paper back as well. and every odd ball thing he has ever put out. shes got a SK pop up book for fucks sake. i just picked up all of the Dark Tower graphic novels for her and 3 of the Stand graphic novels. shes a nut, but i love her. sweet collection my friend. she would be proud.


----------

